# Mrs Bear's Unstuffed Peppers



## Bearcarver (Aug 11, 2013)

*Mrs Bear's Unstuffed Peppers*


This is Mrs Bear's "Unstuffed Peppers".

It's all the things most people put in when they make Stuffed Peppers, but she cuts a bunch of peppers up, instead of stuffing them, and cooks it all together.

Just off the top of my head:
Ground Beef
Diced Tomatoes
Chopped up Sweet Peppers
Rice
Tomato Sauce
Seasonings

I add Hot Stuff to mine. She doesn't want her's hot.

Sorry---Nothing here is smoked, but I love it !!!
I put it on a dish if I'm in a hurry, or in a bowl if I plan on taking my time to eat it.


Bear



Cooking in a Big Frying Pan:








Close-up:


----------



## kathrynn (Aug 11, 2013)

That looks great....and would be great on some pasta!

Yummmm

Kat


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 11, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> That looks great....and would be great on some pasta!
> 
> Yummmm
> 
> Kat


Thanks Kat !!

Probably would, but I like it just the way it is----Tastes just like Stuffed Peppers.

Bear


----------



## kathrynn (Aug 11, 2013)

Yummm....with as chilly as it has been this Summer here....would make a great warm and happy tummy!

Kat


----------



## disco (Aug 11, 2013)

Great idea and great Qview!

Disco


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 11, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Yummm....with as chilly as it has been this Summer here....would make a great warm and happy tummy!
> 
> Kat


Oh Yeah---This has to be the coolest Summer I can remember in PA---So Far Too.

Bear


----------



## themule69 (Aug 11, 2013)

Bear

Looks GREAT! I'm about to have a bunch of peppers out of the garden.

I'll have to give it a try.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## woodcutter (Aug 11, 2013)

That looks fantastic! Isn't it great when peppers are around?


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 12, 2013)

Disco said:


> Great idea and great Qview!
> 
> Disco


Thank You Disco!!!

Bear


----------



## wade (Aug 12, 2013)

Looks mouthwateringly good. I think I go with you though Bear - something like that needs a bit of heat in it


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 12, 2013)

themule69 said:


> Bear
> 
> Looks GREAT! I'm about to have a bunch of peppers out of the garden.
> 
> ...





Woodcutter said:


> That looks fantastic! Isn't it great when peppers are around?


Thanks guys!!!

Mrs Bear gets a pack of Deerburger out of the freezer, and says, "Unstuffed Peppers, Chili, or you want some Burgers for the grill?"

Not an easy choice now that my taste buds are working properly---They all taste Great !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## flash (Aug 12, 2013)

Yum, now smoke up some Chucks, pull them and use that instead of hamburger.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 12, 2013)

Wade said:


> Looks mouthwateringly good. I think I go with you though Bear - something like that needs a bit of heat in it


Thank You Wade!!

Bear


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 12, 2013)

Wow that looks incredibly delicious!!! I make stuffed ones all the time but I'm definitely going to give this a try and add a bit of heat!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 12, 2013)

Flash said:


> Yum, now smoke up some Chucks, pull them and use that instead of hamburger.


Thanks Flash!!!

Pulled Beef from Chuckies would be Great, but they got so expensive in the last year or two. Around here they want nearly as much for Chuck Roast as they do for Standing Rib!!!

Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 12, 2013)

Looks like this would make a great filling for a burrito, or mixed in with hash browns and scrambled eggs, or in an omelette. Or mixed with queso fresca and stuffed in a poblano and fried, shepards pie filling, oh man!!!


----------



## flash (Aug 12, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks Flash!!!
> 
> Pulled Beef from Chuckies would be Great, but they got so expensive in the last year or two. Around here they want nearly as much for Chuck Roast as they do for Standing Rib!!!
> 
> Bear


Boy you got that right. I try to stock up on them when I can find a good price. Thank God for those vacuum sealers.


----------



## wade (Aug 13, 2013)

Flash said:


> Boy you got that right. I try to stock up on them when I can find a good price. Thank God for those vacuum sealers.


Yes vacuum sealers are essential when you make anything in volume. My external suction machine has recently given up the ghost after several years of faithful service. I pick up my new chamber vacuum packer today which I hope will last me a lot longer.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 13, 2013)

Flash said:


> Boy you got that right. I try to stock up on them when I can find a good price. Thank God for those vacuum sealers.


Yup--If they ever have a good price on Chuckies, I should get 8 or 10-----$3.99 & $4.49 is BS !!!

I always stock up on Standing Ribs & Ribeyes when it goes to $4.99.

Bear


----------



## sqwib (Aug 13, 2013)

Looking good Bear. Give that lil' lady a hug.


----------



## chef willie (Aug 13, 2013)

Love doing it that way. I make it like that for the place I work and it's always a hit. Stuffing peppers is a chore I don't relish....this way is soooo much easier. I agree with you all....outrageous prices for beef & pork lately. Chicken wings at Wal-Mart = $2.50 a pound today. They did have a picnic in the bag for $1.49 # though. Funny, how now you think that's a bargain when it used to .88 or .99 a pound.......Willie


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 13, 2013)

Chef Willie said:


> Love doing it that way. I make it like that for the place I work and it's always a hit. Stuffing peppers is a chore I don't relish....this way is soooo much easier. I agree with you all....outrageous prices for beef & pork lately. Chicken wings at Wal-Mart = $2.50 a pound today. They did have a picnic in the bag for $1.49 # though. Funny, how now you think that's a bargain when it used to .88 or .99 a pound.......Willie


I'm glad you said that !!!

So many people say "Why don't you just stuff them??"

Now I know we aren't alone!!

Bear


----------

